# Java & Midi - ThreadProgrammierung



## mudolf (29. Jan 2013)

Hallo, wir programmieren eine kleine Midi-Beatbox:








heißt, der Balken bewegt sich über das Pattern und spielt die ausgewählten Töne einer Spalte ab.

Unsere Klasse zum Abspielen des Midi-Sounds sieht folgendermaßen aus:


```
private class PlayThread extends Thread {
		Sequencer midi;
		public PlayThread(Sequence se) {
			try {
				midi = MidiSystem.getSequencer();
				midi.setSequence(se);
				midi.addMetaEventListener(new MetaEventListener() {
					@Override
					public void meta(MetaMessage ev) {
						if (ev.getType() == 47) {	// Sequence fertig gespielt
							midi.close();
						}
					}
				});
			} catch (InvalidMidiDataException e) {
				e.printStackTrace();
			} catch (MidiUnavailableException e) {
				e.printStackTrace();
			}
		}
		@Override
		public void run() {
			try {
				midi.open();
				midi.start();
			} catch (MidiUnavailableException e) {
				e.printStackTrace();
			}
		}
	}
```


Der Thread wird also mit einer Sequence initialisiert, spielt sie ab und ist dann "tot".

Das funktioniert auch alles prima, bis man die geschwindigkeit und anzahl der Töne erhöht. Dann passieren undvorhersehbare Dinge (Latenzen, Pausen).

Sieht jemand vielleicht auf die Schnelle eine mögliche Performance-Lücke?


----------



## Spacerat (29. Jan 2013)

Dein System scheint ja endlos viele Standard Midi-Sequencer zu haben...
Nein, kleiner Scherz, es natürlich normalerweise nur einen und dieser sollte nur bei der 1. Sequenz geöffnet und initialisiert werden.
Die erste Sequenz kann dann sofort abgespielt werden, folgende Sequenzen legt man dann entweder in eine Queue wo sie dann abgespielt werden, sobald die aktuelle durch ist oder man unterbricht die aktuelle und spielt sofort die neue ab.
Wenn es darum geht, einzelne Töne nacheinander abzupielen, wäre es sinnvoller, von der Verwendung des Standard Sequenzers abzusehen und sich seinen eigenen zu implementieren, wo man einzelne Töne "on the fly" ändern kann also sozusagen eine Art Keyboard, welches Töne per Keydown-Keyup-Events spielt.


----------



## mudolf (29. Jan 2013)

also meinst du ich sollte meinen eigenen Midi-Player implementieren?
Ich glaube das krieg ich kaum hin -.- gibts keine Bibliothek dafür?


----------



## Spacerat (29. Jan 2013)

Bei Midi ist das nicht wirklich schwer. Was genau macht so eine Sequence, sobald der Sequencer gestartet wurde? Er spielt Tonfolgen getimed ab, indem er MidiMessages an einen Receiver schickt. Ich weis zwar nun nicht, wie du deine Sequencen erstellst, aber ich denke mal irgendwie aus den Mustern der Beatbox, zumindest nehme ich mal an, dass du die MidiMessages nicht aus Sequenz-Dateien beziehst. Läge es unter diesen Umständen nicht auf der Hand, statt "getSequencer()", "getReceiver()" zu verwenden?


----------



## mudolf (29. Jan 2013)

wir bauen die Sequence über ShortMessages auf.

Das mit dem Receiver hab ich auch schonmal probiert, leider ohne Bessrung ...


----------



## Spacerat (29. Jan 2013)

mudolf hat gesagt.:


> Das mit dem Receiver hab ich auch schonmal probiert, leider ohne Bessrung ...


Warscheinlich, weil du den Receiver auch ständig öffnest und schliesst. Du brauchst ihn nur einmal öffnen und dann nur noch Messages senden. Geschlossen wird er dann, wenn das Programm beendet wird.


----------



## TimoNeon (29. Jan 2013)

Das richtige System hast du schonmal


----------



## mudolf (31. Jan 2013)

Ich habe jetzt ein Array aus 3 Sequencern, die awechselnd mit ShortMessages gefüttert werden, klappt alles wunderbar.

Kann mir vielleicht jemand Tipps geben, des Midi-Sound mit Java "schöner" zu machen? Habe mir schon die deluxe-soundbank installiert, aber prickelnd klingt das alles noch nicht


----------



## Spacerat (31. Jan 2013)

Midi ist im allgemeinen erst mit den korrekten (simpler Midi-Support reicht da nicht) Instrumenten toll und das liegt an den meist fest verdrahteten SountFonts (SoundBanks) in diesen Geräten, welche teilweise auch nachladbar sind. Echte Synthesizer aber mappen einzelne Effekte und und Instrumente, die wiederum wie Wellenformen (ähnlich wie WAV) aufgebaut sind, auf die Keys.
Auf einem PC bräuchte man dafür logischerweise kein Midi mehr, geschweige denn 'ne SoundBank oder 'nen Sequencer. Verwende ganz einfach "javax.sound.sampled" und map dir eigene WAVs (oder was auch immer) auf Ereignisse.


----------

